# A3 Lug Pattern



## dubmata (Dec 1, 2002)

I'm currently contemplating a major wheel purchase for my 2001 Jetta. Part of the purchasing decision is going to be whether I will be able to continue to use them once I buy a Golf V/Jetta V.
Does anybody know what the lug pattern on the new A3 is?


----------



## Pekka (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: A3 Lug Pattern (dubmata)*

Since it's virtually the same size car as the old one, I'd guess they'd still go with 5 by 100 (I'm not sure, though).


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: A3 Lug Pattern (Pekka)*

Gee, I think the Golf MkIV is the same size as the MkIII, but bolt pattern changed. As A3 is the chassis base for a new Passat too, VW may have made an adjustment from old A3.


----------



## cosmicgtichic (Jun 20, 2002)

*its a 5 by 100*











[Modified by cosmicgtichic, 12:56 PM 3-8-2003]


----------

